# Entrelac Blanket



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

I have been knitting for over 50 years but only recently discovered entrelac. I love it and have made many projects.
This is a blanket I made for a wedding present.


----------



## knittingstash (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful! The colors are amazing! Different yarns or a variegated skein?


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

It is Beautiful!


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

It is Beautiful! I love the yarn!


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the color. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

I haven't knitted an blanket in Entrelac but I did knit a baby cardie a couple of years ago. The pattern is still available picture below. I love your blanket the colours are beautiful


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

Very pretty. Your knitting is perfect and colour choice is wonderful. Makes an outstanding gift.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love the colors.
Jan


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

That is just amazing! Beautiful job,lucky couple!


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

wow that is beautiful


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

i love the color!!


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

What yarn did you use? The colors are beautiful!


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

such a lovely blend of mellow colors and so nicely done~~


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

That is so pretty! Is it sock yarn you used?


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

wonderful colors....what a nice gift!


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you, single yarn


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

I used Universal yarns. This is lightweight bit I have also done it in the worsted weight and it looks really good.


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, what lovely colours! I still haven't tried Entrelac, haven't yet found the right project for me, but it's on my list!


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

I used Universal Yarn. This is lightweight but I have also done it in worsted weight which also has beautiful colors.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Just beautiful...great job!!!

Kathy


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! I love the colors also and the knitting is very well done! I have to try entrelac too! One day soon... :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your entrelac blanket is beautiful. Your work is wonderful and so is the yarn you picked. Nice job!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

This is SO gorgeous, what a lucky couple to get something like this. Beautiful work!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Very pretty. I'm sure the newlyweds will love it.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

lovely!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fitzknitz, could you please tell us exactly which yarn you used? It appears to be a varigated yarn, but I am not sure. I love the soft color changes. I appreciate it, thanks!
Vicki


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the colors. :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

That's inspiring me to try entrelac - I've never ever tried it. 
It's beautiful, I just love the colours


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

I used Limerick from Wisdom yarns/Universal yarns. It was suggested on the pattern and was very lightweight. Since then I have used Universal yarns, Classic Shades which is more like an afghan weight with very vibrant colours. Another wedding pressie, unfortunately did not take a picture  but I liked it better. Entrlac also works well in Universal yarns, Poems and Jojoland Rhythm and Melody.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely blanket!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That blanket is gorgeous! I love the colors!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very pretty afghan! nice work!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

What a beautiful entrelac blanket!!!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

REALLY NICE WORK!!


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

Love it!! great colors!!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

wow, love the colors and of course the whole blanket


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Awesome....can you share pattern and yarn choice Awesome

God Bless


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fitzknitz said:


> I used Limerick from Wisdom yarns/Universal yarns. It was suggested on the pattern and was very lightweight. Since then I have used Universal yarns, Classic Shades which is more like an afghan weight with very vibrant colours. Another wedding pressie, unfortunately did not take a picture  but I liked it better. Entrlac also works well in Universal yarns, Poems and Jojoland Rhythm and Melody.


Thanks!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Maybe I find this yarn here in China. I have just buy it this noon. And will have a try and show you~~~~
Thank you so much`~~~
I really like your blanket~~~


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

BTW, how much yarn you need for this blanket? I have just bought 200g since only 200g left I do not know whether they are enough.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

That blanket is just beautiful. I envy your talent. Wonderful job.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Your blanket is beautiful. Isn't it wonderful that after all our years of knitting, there is something new to learn? You have given me hope as this is one new technique I want to learn.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

echo the PreachersWife... it's beautiful, what yarn is that?


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

I am so amazed at this. I have tried and tried and tried entrelec and I just cannot get it!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Love it


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful. Love it.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Stunning! Did you block it? Love the yarn.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

That is really beautiful


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I would remarry to receive this!!!!!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## mslulu68 (Jun 12, 2011)

That is just beautiful. I want to try that pattern but I am not sure I can do it. Maybe one day I will get brave enough to do it. Great work


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

this is a work of art! love the colors and the edging is beautiful. lovely work-thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful colors! ;0)


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

gorgeous. they're gonna love it.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

i love the afgan the colours all mix in lovely...is this pattern hard to do as i was looking at the cardi patterns


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful,I would like to try this.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gorgeous, nice colorway


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Lovely, the detail stitch along the edge of each 'square' is beautiful. Is that typical or something you knit special?


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Totally gorgeous!

Charlene



Fitzknitz said:


> I have been knitting for over 50 years but only recently discovered entrelac. I love it and have made many projects.
> This is a blanket I made for a wedding present.


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

There is no edging to each square but I do pick up the stitches from behind.


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

Is this a published pattern or did you make it up? It is really beautiful and has caught my eye!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I love this blanket. The colors are so pretty and the knitting is perfect. What kind of your did you use?


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

ptspraker said:


> I love this blanket. The colors are so pretty and the knitting is perfect. What kind of your did you use?


I meant to say pattern.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! I've yet to get up the courage to try entrelac


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

I found the basic pattern in a copy of Knitsimple, winter 2010/11. However I have made variations since with different yarns.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I too love it!!


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

Fitzknitz said:


> I have been knitting for over 50 years but only recently discovered entrelac. I love it and have made many projects.
> This is a blanket I made for a wedding present.


Welcome Fitzknitz. You finally posted your picture!!
Barb


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Gorgeous....love the colors...


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is so beautiful! What an accomplishment!


----------



## Hendrika (Jan 23, 2011)

Nicely done, beautiful work. I love entrelac.


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! so pretty, great colors. Lucky couple that get it.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Still haven't tackled entrelac, but your beautiful, scrumptious blanket has pushed me a little closer. What a magnificent blanket!! It's a real masterpiece; thanks so much for sharing... I "oohed" out loud!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice. Did you use different yarns? I have been crocheting entrelac. I am making a college blanket for my duaghter.


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Love the colors too! Just got an email this morning saying that Craftsy is offering a course on Entrelac!


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh, my - that afghan is jaw-dropping-ly beautiful! The colors are spectacular, I'm assuming it's a variegated yarn? and the darling baby sweaters are simply precious!
Great job, knitters!
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

The blanket is beautiful ! what kind of yarn did u use? Did u have to stretch it to flatten the triangles? I'm finishing a handbag and its all puffy doesn't lay flat like Ur's.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Arlie said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I love the colors also and the knitting is very well done! I have to try entrelac too! One day soon... :thumbup:


Arlie, don't know where you find all of your cute knitting themed little gems; this one is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I want to learn that so bad..tried once and it made no sense to me. I think I was over thinking it. So when all these people stop trying to populate the world with babies I am going to try my hand at it again. That is so beautiful. I love those baby sweaters also.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful. I love it and your work is perfection!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a beautiful wedding present....sure to be an heirloom. A master work. Bravo! :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I love entrelac and your blanklet is just gorgeous. I may have to try a blanket :thumbup:


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh, my gosh,How very beautiful your afghan, and the baby sweaters are! It looks a bit daunting, although I would like to try. Most of my knitting is for charity, so I tend toward very simple, durable items, without using specialized yarns, to keep costs down.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Gorgeous! Nice work.


----------



## dianec (Nov 10, 2011)

Would you please share the pattern and yarn color. This is one of the most beautiful blankets I've ever seen. The bridal couple must be really special to you to share such a labor of love.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

It is gorgeous, love the colours.


----------



## lswmbrm1 (Mar 8, 2011)

This is just beautiful!!!! Thanks so much for sharing and love the color too!!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Wow!!!! I want to try a enterlac pattern. Just haven't gotten around to it yet. But will give it a whirl someday. You did a great job. Thanks for shareing your beautiful work.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> I haven't knitted an blanket in Entrelac but I did knit a baby cardie a couple of years ago. The pattern is still available picture below. I love your blanket the colours are beautiful


Oh I love those sweaters. Just so adorable. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful!! i hope to try this someday. Right now i'm waiting for a book on Bavarian crochet.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

beautiful yarn! I love it when the colors enhance the work as much as this does!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the tonal quality of your afghan. It's both bright and soothing. Beautiful!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

beautiful work love the colours


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Your blanket is a piece of art, absolutely gorgeous. I love the colours.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I too have been knitting for about 50 yrs and hope to have time to try this. your work is beaytiful anf inspiring.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have watched videos and I can't seem to wrap my brain around the entrelac concept... so frustrating!!!!


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

Beautiful. I am a little hesitant to try entrelac but I have already bookmarked a video for when I am ready. I know the bride and groom will just love their gift. The colors are delightful.


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

Holy cow that is beautiful!


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## samina (Sep 19, 2011)

This is gorgeous, what yarn did you use?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, I love those colors!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Just beautiful! I've been wanting to do something with this type of knitting for a while.


----------



## Woolyouknitwithme (May 13, 2012)

Love, love, love this blanket can you tell me what yarn you used and color and where I can get the pattern. I have never done Entrelac is it hard to learn?


----------



## fly2lln (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow! Super lucky recipient. That is gorgeous!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

What yarn did you use? I love it.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

What a wonderful job you did. It is gorgeous.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful, wonderful present!


----------



## 23sept (Dec 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. I admire your skills--I tried entrelac and it just wasn't a skill that I could handle.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just beautiful and so well constructed. You go girlfriend!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful. The colors are dreamlike. Lucky newlyweds.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

those colors together are gorgeous.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Fitzknitz said:


> I have been knitting for over 50 years but only recently discovered entrelac. I love it and have made many projects.
> This is a blanket I made for a wedding present.


Gorgeous work and colors. I'm sure they will treasure it.


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

That is BEAUTIFUL! This couple must be really special to you. I took a class at our LYS and have done scarves, but nothing as time consuming as a blanket! You are to be commended. 
Martha


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Really very beautiful and blends in well with your grey chair!

I haven't gotten into entrelac just yet and am looking forward to it. There are so many wonderful patterns with the entrelac design!

Nice job!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Such a stunning Entrelac Blanket!!! Amazing work!!!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i love your blanket its beautiful & your work is perfect!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I cannot add any more praise than has already been expressed...except to say, that is so lovely and peaceful in the color choices!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Simply beautiful, love the colors.


----------



## dbatrsb (Dec 9, 2011)

The colors and design are beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It is beautiful! And as everyone else has said the colors are amazing!

Anita


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

lovely, just lovely!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This is one of the most beautiful items I have seen on this Web site. Just gorgeous!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice and the color combination is lovely


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh my. How lovely.


----------



## take2needles (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness, this is breathtaking! The colors are fabulous! What yarn did you use?! What a lovely wedding gift!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I, too, have been knitting for over 50 years. I have just begun to learn entrelac. I think it is going to be fun to do. Your blanket is absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW! that is amazing!


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

Could you please point me to this pattern? I have looked, but no results. Guess I'm looking in wrong places.
Thanks,
Martha


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Definitely something I'd like to try. Hope mine comes out half as nice as yours - it's gorgeous!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Incredible!! What a work of art. The colors are really gorgeous! Lucky couple!


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

It is so gorgeous!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

The colors are wonderful! Great choice for the entrelac.


----------



## fabknitter66 (Apr 15, 2012)

Absoutely beautiful, the colours are just lovely...


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Lovely blanket, I know it will be appreciated. Lot of work there. Well done.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

BeAUTIFUL! What a wonderful gift!!!


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

So lovely. I didn't know what entrelac was.


----------



## Karinza (Mar 12, 2011)

I love it! The colors are so inviting I just want to curl up with it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Totally beautiful.. made my Mom a rhuana and she loves it.. It is so much fun to do, once the light blub goes off in your head..
Made it out of Plymouth Yarn mushishi.. the colors of the variegation comes out beautiful in entrelac... 
Love your colors!!


----------



## RMT (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! Lovely!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful! I haven't tried Entrelac yet, I will, but then I've only been knitting for 49 years. :lol: :lol: 
Patty


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Your gift is stunning. Perfect stitching and love the colors.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

This is a beautiful afghan. I have yet to try entrelac.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Lucky them. Just beautiful. 
Karen


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Where did you purchase Universal yarn? The colors are beautiful.It is possible to learn entrelac from the many sites on the Internet (that is the way I did the first time) Took a class at a LYS which helped with the finer points for the second attempt)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.universalyarn.com/ She used wisdom yarn.. (it's on page 2 or 3 of this thread)...


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wowwww beautiful. I agree with what everything everyone else said.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

really gorgeous


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

So beautiful! I still don't get entrelac and have put it on the back burner for a while. One of these days I'll attempt it again. Your blanket is so pretty - I'll be the recipients were so happy!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, yum yum yum. Just delicious. Gotta try one of those sometime soon. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I looked at the yarn you used and it doesn't look like there is any pink shades only blues, am i looking at the right yarn or did you use more than one color of it?


----------



## dianec (Nov 10, 2011)

Please, please can you tell us where you got the pattern and what yarn/color you used.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.....great colors!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

This is fabulous. Nice work.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Fitzknitz said:


> I used Universal yarns. This is lightweight bit I have also done it in the worsted weight and it looks really good.


Exactly the same as the one I made for my daughter for Christmas. Even the same yarn, same colorway! I fell in love with it when I saw it in the magazine. I was scared of entrelac, but it's surprisingly easy!


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

WOW I can't wait until I can knit like this. Just marvelous!! And the colors are so happy....

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

The colors are gorgeous. Excellent work. :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh lovely.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Gorgeous, stitches so even and perfect.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

it's beautiful, I have yet to try Entrelec xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a lovey goft... The colors are fabulous and the entrelac makes such a great texture as well as look. Great job!


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments. Many have asked about the pattern.
It is a Thanh Nguyen design and can be found on Ravelry


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

They are beautiful baby jackets, love the colours.
Best wishes


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow!! I think they should do a prenuptial agreement just regarding this wonderful blanket


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

lol how true..... or you would have to knit his and hers... lol....


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful! Have been wanting to try this stitch, yours is wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

very lovely, like the colors


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Found the pattern for this on Ravelry ... am I correct that it is within the magazine? If so, I need to find the magazine because I would like to make it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You really don't need a pattern.. you just need to know how to do enterlac.. and just figure out the amount of sts you need from the gauge.. most throws are 60x40 baby blankets can be 36x36. It's a straight shot.. and just make a nice edge, like a crab stitch..


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

very pretty ,lovely colours , must give that a go


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

knittingneedles said:


> You really don't need a pattern.. you just need to know how to do enterlac.. and just figure out the amount of sts you need from the gauge.. most throws are 60x40 baby blankets can be 36x36. It's a straight shot.. and just make a nice edge, like a crab stitch..


Thank you for the measurements  Then I don't need a pattern ... I can just take off ... uh oh ... or rather I can put that project in line with all the others I have sitting here that I want to do.

You know, there just aren't enough hours in the day to knit as much as I have lined up to do! I think I need to learn how to speed knit!:mrgreen:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I suspect that anything I add has already been said, but WOW! and, this blanket is so incredible! Your knitting technique on the entrelac is about as perfect as I've ever seen it done. And the colors... wonderful.


----------



## iceangel (Jul 5, 2011)

Your blanket looks amazing. I have yet to try entrelac, but definately want to give it ago...especially after seeing your beautiful blanket.


----------



## All in stitches (Jan 24, 2012)

Just beautiful.


----------



## Woolyouknitwithme (May 13, 2012)

Ceili said:


> Fitzknitz said:
> 
> 
> > I used Universal yarns. This is lightweight bit I have also done it in the worsted weight and it looks really good.
> ...


Could you tell me the yarn and the color used. Is it the pattern in Mary Maxium?


----------



## Woolyouknitwithme (May 13, 2012)

Ceili said:


> Fitzknitz said:
> 
> 
> > I used Universal yarns. This is lightweight bit I have also done it in the worsted weight and it looks really good.
> ...


Could you tell me the yarn and the color used. Is it the pattern in Mary Maxium?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's on the 2nd page or so... its universal yarn... can't remember the color she said... go to page 2 or 3 its there.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

So beautiful and expertly done.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> I haven't knitted an blanket in Entrelac but I did knit a baby cardie a couple of years ago. The pattern is still available picture below. I love your blanket the colours are beautiful


OH!!! I love Entrelac! I've not seen these patterns, where can I buy them?


----------



## samina (Sep 19, 2011)

I live in Toronto Canada and I want to know where to get universal yarn. Also I went on ravelry but could not get the exact pattern. I am new to internet and have to find my way.
Thanks


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

very very beautiful


----------



## Xstitchlaurie (Nov 6, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Found the pattern for this on Ravelry ... am I correct that it is within the magazine? If so, I need to find the magazine because I would like to make it.


I just ordered the magazine. It is Knit Simple 2010/2011 Winter. You can order this back issue from Vogue Knitting. I paid $8.99 for the issue. Might be a little steep in price but, for this afghan I think it is worth it. Can't wait for it to come so I can get order the yarn.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Xstitchlaurie said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > Found the pattern for this on Ravelry ... am I correct that it is within the magazine? If so, I need to find the magazine because I would like to make it.
> ...


It is quite steep considering I can get a year's subscription to that magazine for $12.99.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Outstanding, great colors and beautifully knit, Very lucky couple.

Mary


----------



## Xstitchlaurie (Nov 6, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Xstitchlaurie said:
> 
> 
> > peachy51 said:
> ...


Yes it is steep. I did order a subscription but, in order to get the pattern I needed to order the back copy for it.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

can you share the pattern and yarn used? I have to make this for my sister


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Guys, you don't need a pattern for this... You just have to make a gauge and then figure out how many stitches per inches in the blanket... most throws are 60 x 40 inches... Baby blankets are usually 36 x36 ... and you can get the sizes for other size blankets online.. It's just a straight thing, no real need for a pattern... and you can make a nice edge like a crochet crab stitch.. 

I made my Mom a Rhuana the same way.. no pattern...

That's all you really need.. And of course, you need to know how to knit enterlac. 

Just trying to help you guys save money on a simple blanket pattern..

But this blanket is magnificent because Fitzknitz is an amazing knitter!!!!!!! 

and the yarn is Universal yarn...wisdom color limerick


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

A few years back when I decided I had to learn entrelac, I looked at every single pattern on Ravelry at the time. This link to a free scarf (with the option to make it wider) pattern had the easiest instructions to interpret imo, and this was before I has ever done any complicated knitting. I couldn't make much sense out of the other patterns I saw, but this one clicked with me. Hope it is of use...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrelac-scarf-5


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I love entrelac. i learned it online and made a beautiful rhuana for my mom.. bonnie helped alot.. and it turned out great... If you want great instructions.. I can send it via email.. (Don't worry bon, its free online.. just don't remember from what site)


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

What is a rhuana? Just never heard of that. I'm looking forward to trying the entrelac throw, if I can find suitable yarn. Thanks.
Martha


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

How blessed the newly weds are to relieve such an amazing work of art!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunset-ruana

This is the one I copied but without a pattern..

Sorry spelled the word wrong.. it's ruana no H..


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

I made a scarf doing entrelac. I didn't like the way the back looks. Is this the same way? With the back rough looking with all the seams showing? That's the only thing I don't like about it.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Debsknits said:


> I made a scarf doing entrelac. I didn't like the way the back looks. Is this the same way? With the back rough looking with all the seams showing? That's the only thing I don't like about it.


If you do your Entrelac in garter stitch the back and front look the same.


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

I love it! It's beautiful!


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Debsknits said:
> 
> 
> > I made a scarf doing entrelac. I didn't like the way the back looks. Is this the same way? With the back rough looking with all the seams showing? That's the only thing I don't like about it.
> ...


If you do the garter stitch won't it change the look of the pattern?


----------



## Sewbussted (Mar 4, 2012)

Lucky couple!! I too LOVE entrelac. I've made a number of felted bags using Noro yarn, but never a blanket. Your's is so lovely.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Debsknits said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > Debsknits said:
> ...


Deb, the dishcloths on this page are done in garter stitch: http://criminyjickets.blogspot.com/2006/07/garterlac-dishcloth.html


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> Debsknits said:
> 
> 
> > peachy51 said:
> ...


I guess the thing I really don't like is where you can see the picked up stitches and it makes a ridge. Am I the only one that happens to? Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Debsknits said:


> I guess the thing I really don't like is where you can see the picked up stitches and it makes a ridge. Am I the only one that happens to? Am I doing it wrong?


That's why I like it done in the garter stitch because garter is all ridges anyway and it doesn't look like something that doesn't belong.


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi everyone: Mary Maxim has a kit with yarn and pattern. The yarn is wool and has long color changes so that each block looks like you changed colors. It's an expensive kit, but the yarn alone would cost about $100, so the kit for $89 is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll have to try that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

After being married 48 years , I would get married again to have this beautiful afgan.......he he.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/birch-2

You can even make the squares lace.. you can do anything.. you can also add a solid back to the blanket if you don't like what it looks like on the back, and just edge it together.. then the blanket will be more solid and warmer too...

Just an idea...


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

That is really pretty. I like the lace. Great idea too about the back. thanks!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! That is amazing! The colors are so gorgeous - makes me think of an early evening sky.


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

It is beautiful!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! Your work is so precise!!!


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> I haven't knitted an blanket in Entrelac but I did knit a baby cardie a couple of years ago. The pattern is still available picture below. I love your blanket the colours are beautiful


Gorgeous blanket! Lucky Couple that receives it!

I just recently made this sweater pattern, using a worsted weight yarn, and followed the pattern for the largest size. It came out perfect size for my 5 year old granddaughter! She loves it! I used a variegated yarn. Easy pattern to follow, and will be making more of them in the future.


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

I would love to have this pattern, but an internet search did not turn up anything. Could you share where you found the pattern?


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

drdi said:


> I would love to have this pattern, but an internet search did not turn up anything. Could you share where you found the pattern?


I found one here today on ebay for you. I also had to order from the UK.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110857561307


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks, Fiona. When I tried to purchase the ebay item, it said the seller would not ship to the USA. I found it on the King Cole website, but I cannot determine how to order it. I will keep trying.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Pretty! I still want to try it. Sure it just looks difficult!


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Pretty cool.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Gorgeous !


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Fitzknitz said:


> I have been knitting for over 50 years but only recently discovered entrelac. I love it and have made many projects.
> This is a blanket I made for a wedding present.


I love it! Would love to have the pattern. Can you tell me where you found it, and what yarn did you use. I love it.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I love this pattern but is it a beginners????


----------



## KitKatnthat (May 7, 2013)

Love the colors, looks sooo soft. The Bride & Groom should love this.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I have been to your site and would love patterns fo some of your items. Are your patterns for sale anywhere?
Trisha



Fitzknitz said:


> I have been knitting for over 50 years but only recently discovered entrelac. I love it and have made many projects.
> This is a blanket I made for a wedding present.


----------



## MNKnitterMom (Oct 18, 2014)

Where can you get this pattern? I would love to try it.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I love this entrelac blanket you've made
Do you happen to recall which yarn you used? My daughter has been asking for a new blanket & I find entrelac very relaxing after that very first set up section


----------

